# Offshore stripers



## FishFrenzy89

Boated about 50 of these :B:B


----------



## ironman172

looks like some soar backs and arms....Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kastmaster93

Sweet pics sweet fish. nice!! looks like 3k people were looking for your spot!! LOL great catch


----------



## FishFrenzy89

Kastmaster93 said:


> Sweet pics sweet fish. nice!! looks like 3k people were looking for your spot!! LOL great catch


Thanks!! yea, no one really seemed to do as good as us, we had a smaller boat so we could follow the birds easier and more quickly then most the other guys lol


----------



## Team Pursuit

where were you fishing at? we go to mass every year after those monsters


----------



## black swamp

that first one is a gem were any keeper size!


----------



## FishFrenzy89

a few miles off of VA beach


----------



## debard

Getting into stripers like that is so much fun. Nothing quite like it.


----------

